# SLP Lm I or Lm II



## Doublezeros (Sep 6, 2010)

I'm on a budget and looking for a loud and good sounding cat-back system and have narrowed it down between the SLP Loudmouth I and II for my stock '04. I want it to be noticeable at idle and when cruising but not obnoxiously loud at the same time. I also plan on keeping my headers and everything else stock. 

Any feedback would be helpful, thanks.


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I have a SLP 1 full set-up, I am prolly the only person that likes SLP! if you dont mind drowning, and loud all the time then this is the exhaust for you!


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

The LMII, which I have, are a bit deeper sound. LMI or II are very loud. You may not be too bad off because you don't have headers.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Your on a budget and you are looking at SLP stuff?


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> Your on a budget and you are looking at SLP stuff?


:agree

Btw i just did a "X" in place of the resonator. and did a muffler delete. cost me 200 bucks. At idle you can tell you have exhaust. Accel its pretty loud. 6th gear cruise its like idle again. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f38/200-later-sounds-good-pics-28719/


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

06SixOhGoat said:


> :agree
> 
> Btw i just did a "X" in place of the resonator. and did a muffler delete. cost me 200 bucks. At idle you can tell you have exhaust. Accel its pretty loud. 6th gear cruise its like idle again.
> 
> http://www.gtoforum.com/f38/200-later-sounds-good-pics-28719/


Kinda creepy because my buddy has an 06 TR that has that same setup and I like the sound, just needed to be leaned out a bit on decel to remove the popping.


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> Kinda creepy because my buddy has an 06 TR that has that same setup and I like the sound, just needed to be leaned out a bit on decel to remove the popping.


yeah on decel theres alot of popping but i dont mind it at all. On a cold start shifting from 1st to 2nd it sounds like gun shots lol.


----------



## Doublezeros (Sep 6, 2010)

Thanks for the help guys, I'm probably going to go with Lm II for the mellower sound.


----------



## MOVEOVER (Aug 10, 2010)

I have lm1 with kooks 1 7/8 and straight pipes for mids and i love it. Loud isn't the word!!

My car is sort of known for the popping in my area. Seems a bit louder then other gto's i know lol


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

A guy in our club has an '06 pushing 578HP at the rear. No mufflers no cats, straight pipe not sure if its the LM1 or 2 but its the loudest one they have....

6 of us ran from Central PA to the Tri-Power Nationals 7 hours one way. I was behind him I think I lost my hearing. NOO but damn.... every time he got on it in the mountainous areas he caused rock slides.

I told him my '05 is terrified of his car. Its a beast, gorgeous show car too but ungodly loud. I've seen people move out of their way for him it was a riot. 

If you want loud I mean friggin wake the dead loud get the LM's loudest then remove the mufflers and cats and add a maggie or 2. I swear I seen the dead throwin rocks at his car.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

I have the full SLP set up w/x-pipe on my car and you can hear it over a mile away at wot, Its defintley loud, Someone said it sounded like flowmaster on herion lol.


----------



## 06BREEZYGOAT (Sep 8, 2010)

*2006, spintech or SLP?*

i just got my 2006 Goat, im on a Navy budget. haha i want to get the spintech axel back exhaust for my car, does anyone think that is a good one to get? or i want slp LM2. but i have to pay for all the instal. i live on base and cant work on the car my self, anyone??


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

06BREEZYGOAT said:


> i just got my 2006 Goat, im on a Navy budget. haha i want to get the spintech axel back exhaust for my car, does anyone think that is a good one to get? or i want slp LM2. but i have to pay for all the instal. i live on base and cant work on the car my self, anyone??


You can't work on your car on base or just don't have the space/tools? Reason I ask is because catbacks are cake to install. They litterally just bolt on and you slide the doughnuts on the hanger. Very easy to do with some PB blaster, sockets, jack, and jackstands. 2 hours worst case senario.

FYI, most gaskets that come with after exhausts are crap, stick with the GM ones. I was able to re-use mine. They are very durable.

You could also save money and just have mufflers put in.


----------



## 06BREEZYGOAT (Sep 8, 2010)

i dont have tools, space and its a rule. you cant work on your personal vehicle on military bases. well.... ur not supposed to haha. well what kind of muffler you think? i want it to be loud, at idle and when i stomp on it.


----------



## 06BREEZYGOAT (Sep 8, 2010)

jpalamar said:


> You can't work on your car on base or just don't have the space/tools? Reason I ask is because catbacks are cake to install. They litterally just bolt on and you slide the doughnuts on the hanger. Very easy to do with some PB blaster, sockets, jack, and jackstands. 2 hours worst case senario.
> 
> FYI, most gaskets that come with after exhausts are crap, stick with the GM ones. I was able to re-use mine. They are very durable.
> 
> You could also save money and just have mufflers put in.



i dont have tools, space and its a rule. you cant work on your personal vehicle on military bases. well.... ur not supposed to haha. well what kind of muffler you think? i want it to be loud, at idle and when i stomp on it.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

06BREEZYGOAT said:


> well what kind of muffler you think? i want it to be loud, at idle and when i stomp on it.


Sounds like you might like a muffler delete. You could just take yours off in the meantime.


----------

